# Ex-Blazer Jerome Kersey dead at 52



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Portland lost one of its most beloved Trail Blazers Wednesday.
> 
> Jerome Kersey was drafted by Portland in the second round of the 1984 draft, the 46th player chosen, out of little-known Longwood College. He would go on to a 17-year NBA career, the first 11 seasons with the Trail Blazers. He later worked as an ambassador for the team and also as a panelist on CSN's "Talkin' Ball" show after Trail Blazer games. He died at the age of 52.
> 
> ...


http://www.csnnw.com/blazers/ex-blazer-jerome-kersey-dead-52


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Jerome Kersey 1962-2015: 'One of most beloved players to ever wear a Trail Blazers uniform'
*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Sad. RIP.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

damn - RIP


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Too young, man. Good role player and consummate professional.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Way too young. Rest in peace.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Kersey was a solid ballplayer, probably underrated... sad to see him die young.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

Very unfortunate. RIP


----------

